# I bought a BUS



## campervanannie (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi all I bought a bus this morning, its a 17 seater Peugeot Boxer £3,900 ebay that we are going to convert into a basic camper no idea what we are doing but  we can but try.


----------



## carol (Jun 7, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> Hi all I bought a bus this morning, its a 17 seater Peugeot Boxer £3,900 ebay that we are going to convert into a basic camper no idea what we are doing but  we can but try.



What! Thought you were a t4 forever kinda girl? That's fab, you'll have great fun planning and designing it!


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 7, 2014)

Great. That was decisive. Only the other day you didn't know which way to jump. Enjoy.


----------



## n brown (Jun 7, 2014)

going for a fixed bed ? any advice i might help you with don't hesitate to ask !


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 7, 2014)

*I was/am*



carol said:


> What! Thought you were a t4 forever kinda girl? That's fab, you'll have great fun planning and designing it!


I know I feel like a traiter but with my RA it was getting harder for us in the VW and Bill is 62 this year and we thought it was time we grew up a little bit and we can fit more booze in this once we removed  the seats. We have just put the T4 on the forum for sale.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 7, 2014)

at mine over a year now,spend the nights planing out you layout ,things like wireing runs pipes to fill and waste tanks etc,wish you luck and fun.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 7, 2014)

n brown said:


> going for a fixed bed ? any advice i might help you with don't hesitate to ask !


For now Mr B we are just going to take the seats out and stick a bed and a cooker in to get it changed at the dvla to a camper van/motorhome. But cheers I am sure we will need some advice at so!e point.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 7, 2014)

*that's how I roll*



antiquesam said:


> Great. That was decisive. Only the other day you didn't know which way to jump. Enjoy.



I am like that very spontaneous if I stopped to think about things I would talk myself out of it so I make a decision then I act. Not come a cropper yet but I will one day.


----------



## trickydicky59 (Jun 7, 2014)

I think its going to take a bit more than a bed and cooker, for the dvla to reclass it, but you will have fun doing it, and you can put things where you want them. I am in the process of doing a Mercedes lwb 614d,


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 7, 2014)

*any advise*

If anyone has advice on how to get it reclassified I would be very grateful as that is my second hurdle my first is to get insurance to get it back to bradford from saltburn by the sea.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jun 7, 2014)

Good on you Annie, can't wait to see the finished van, something I've always fancied having a go at.


----------



## Herbenny (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh my Annie I thought I was the impulsive one on here 
Cant wait to see it ...does that mean your van for sale :bow:

If it was and I had the money I would of bit your arm off....I freakin loved your van 

Ps ...sorry just saw your advert ...If I win some money on tonites lottery I will be knockin on your door in the morning


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 7, 2014)

hope this ive found will be of help 
Legal Information, Requirements and Rules for Camper Vans DVLA | Campervan Life


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 7, 2014)

Lots of glass to deal with - good luck.
Keep us posted as to how your build goes and some pics would be great


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 7, 2014)

You are going to enjoy your project, I loved my Iveco Daily, first trip out was with a double air bed, table, two chairs and a two ring cooker, and that was to the South of France, we changed our minds with some ideas as we were using it, if you need temporary insurance there are company who do 1 - 28 days such as this one, also Aviva lots more on google


----------



## n brown (Jun 7, 2014)

why are you re-classifying it ? what weight is it and have you got insurance for it. 
reason i ask is i had a bit of trouble getting insurance on a minibus even though i'd taken out the seats. the weight may be more than your licence allows. DVLA can be a bit strict. it has to look like a camper,with a bed,table,cooker and sink,plus a couple of cupboards . insurance companies don't normally insist on it being re classed,just want to know what you've done.


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 7, 2014)

how exciting:have fun:


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 7, 2014)

*?????*



n brown said:


> why are you re-classifying it ? what weight is it and have you got insurance for it.
> reason i ask is i had a bit of trouble getting insurance on a minibus even though i'd taken out the seats. the weight may be more than your licence allows. DVLA can be a bit strict. it has to look like a camper,with a bed,table,cooker and sink,plus a couple of cupboards . insurance companies don't normally insist on it being re classed,just want to know what you've done.



i am told that i am OK on the licence and on the insurance i need to get temporary to get it to my house then i will start searching for insurance it looks like i may have to go back to Adrian Flux


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 7, 2014)

yorkslass said:


> how exciting:have fun:



how flipping scary Bill is nearly having a breakdown but hell get over it.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 7, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> i am told that i am OK on the licence and on the insurance i need to get temporary to get it to my house then i will start searching for insurance it looks like i may have to go back to Adrian Flux


Look at the temporary ones to get it back until you are ready to put it on the road then look at your options again


----------



## n brown (Jun 7, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> how flipping scary Bill is nearly having a breakdown but hell get over it.


don't be fwightened -it's only a van ! has it got a heater,like an eberspacher ?


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 7, 2014)

n brown said:


> don't be fwightened -it's only a van ! has it got a heater,like an eberspacher ?



no its just a peugot boxer with  bus seats in it the problem i am having is getting insurance as the guy we bought it from is going away on Monday morning so we have to get the bus tomorrow without insurance we cannot drive it back but we cannot leave it sat outside this blokes house for over a week while he comes back so a little stuffed at the moment.


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 7, 2014)

Get  a temp insurance , I think it costs about £60 for a week , if it's still insured by the previous owner you should be able to drive it back as long as you have comp .

Look at all other avenues before using flux , I got my ins for £179 using C&CC insurance ( comp + protected ncd ) 

If you want any help or advice on wiring etc , give me a shout , I'm only down the road (M62) t'other side of big hill  ( Lancs border to Gods Country  

Steve


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 7, 2014)

n brown said:


> don't be fwightened -it's only a van ! has it got a heater,like an eberspacher ?




I'm guessing it has fook hall if it's an old minibus ( but I'm sure you read that bit  )

Steve


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 7, 2014)

StevenJ said:


> I'm guessing it has fook hall if it's an old minibus ( but I'm sure you read that bit  )
> 
> Steve



its a 2003 Peugot boxer was owned by a children charity it only has 22,000 on the clock and is very tidy apart from that its a bus


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 7, 2014)

you can get insurance for one day if you need it  many companies out there .i used one when i bought a car a while back  think it cost me about 20 odd quid for 24 hours cover .trouble with driving the van on your insurance even if the sellers still insured is this .unless you have a policy that states any car belonging or not belonging to you you will not be insured driving the van .as legally it is your van not the previous owners, title has shifted to you on purchase of the van . ok you may not get a pull off plod as it will show as insured on the system ,but if you should have an accident even if its not your fault ,then the van becomes uninsured as its your vehicle. also should you have a breakdown then the van may not be covered by any cover as technically there is no valid insurance .but first talk to your insurance company they may cover you for a cash sum .


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 7, 2014)

Check with owner Annie it may still have some insurance , if your fully comp you should be able to get it back to base


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 7, 2014)

I posted links for 1 - 28 days insurance, why not look at them


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 7, 2014)

Gotta admit your brave taking on a (pretty major ) project , good luck with it and my offer stands with help on the wiring .

Steve


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 7, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> i am told that i am OK on the licence and on the insurance i need to get temporary to get it to my house then i will start searching for insurance it looks like i may have to go back to Adrian Flux



try asking someone with trade ins and plates to drive it home for you ,bung them a few bucks,when converted ins will be half the price with flux.my 6.4 ton iveco ex lib bus is £230 and thats in n ireland ,mileage ltd to 3000 a year.


----------



## carol (Jun 7, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> I know I feel like a traiter but with my RA it was getting harder for us in the VW and Bill is 62 this year and we thought it was time we grew up a little bit and we can fit more booze in this once we re!I've the seats. We have just put the T4 on the forum for sale.



Know how you feel! I, and everyone, love my camper but I do hanker after some of the luxuries our fellow travellers have! Xx


----------



## hextal (Jun 7, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> If anyone has advice on how to get it reclassified I would be very grateful as that is my second hurdle my first is to get insurance to get it back to bradford from saltburn by the sea.



Just had my van reclassfied as motor caravan by dvla, so can probably answer a few questions.

Worth gettin on sbmcc - v v useful site for self converting.

Good luck with the bus, its great fun converting your own vehicle. And really annoying too.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 7, 2014)

Best wishes for the new project, it's going to be tough, hard work, frustrating but all worth it when the jobs finished.


----------



## n brown (Jun 7, 2014)

hextal said:


> Just had my van reclassfied as motor caravan by dvla, so can probably answer a few questions.
> 
> Worth gettin on sbmcc - v v useful site for self converting.
> 
> Good luck with the bus, its great fun converting your own vehicle. And really annoying too.


  +1


----------



## yorkieowl (Jun 7, 2014)

Have you paid in full for it?  The guy could have driven it back to yours, so long as he still had insurance, paid him on delivery (after paying a deposit) and give him a lift back with a few quid for his troubles.
Thats what we've just done with a car, it had not tax or insurance (small trader), paid a deposit and told him we'd give him cash on delivery which he was quite happy with, we didn't want to bother insuring it until we'd got rid of our old one.


----------



## runnach (Jun 7, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> i am told that i am OK on the licence and on the insurance i need to get temporary to get it to my house then i will start searching for insurance it looks like i may have to go back to Adrian Flux


 unless youreally need to drive it yourself, a good friend is normally ( but check ) covered on insurance to drive a vehicle 3 rd party that doesnt belong to them.

Good luck with the conversion, I m onnly in Dewsbury and I deal in statics, but you never know, gas hoses etc I can get trade albeit not a fantastic saving 

Channa


----------



## yorkieowl (Jun 7, 2014)

channa said:


> unless youreally need to drive it yourself, a good friend is normally ( but check ) covered on insurance to drive a vehicle 3 rd party that doesnt belong to them.
> 
> Good luck with the conversion, I m onnly in Dewsbury and I deal in statics, but you never know, gas hoses etc I can get trade albeit not a fantastic saving
> 
> Channa



Channa I think the vehicle has to have some insurance policy on it, checked this ourselves recently.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 8, 2014)

*insured*

Just got it insured for 7 days so will go collect it in the morning. If this turns out to be a turkey I'm gonna shove it off Beachyhead in true quadraphenia style.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 8, 2014)

It does have to have some insurance on it for anyone who doesn't own it to drive it on their policy, there are 1 day policies you can take out these days, get the bus home and off road 



			
				Carol said:
			
		

> Know how you feel! I, and everyone, love my camper but I do hanker after some of the luxuries our fellow travellers have! Xx


We don't all hanker after a topless bus


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 8, 2014)

yorkieowl said:


> Have you paid in full for it?  The guy could have driven it back to yours, so long as he still had insurance, paid him on delivery (after paying a deposit) and give him a lift back with a few quid for his troubles.
> Thats what we've just done with a car, it had not tax or insurance (small trader), paid a deposit and told him we'd give him cash on delivery which he was quite happy with, we didn't want to bother insuring it until we'd got rid of our old one.



I paid in full through PayPal on Bills credit card so we have financial back up if any does go wrong .


----------



## carol (Jun 8, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> Just got it insured for 7 days so will go collect it in the morning. If this turns out to be a turkey I'm gonna shove it off Beachyhead in true quadraphenia style.



Can I come with you?  But hope it's not necessary! Xx


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 8, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> I paid in full through PayPal on Bills credit card so we have financial back up if any does go wrong .



I don't want to do too much to it as it has this all round luggage rack that I just love so my plan I'd a L shaped seat at the back that makes into a bed then a unit with cooker fridge etc and the toilet hidden in a seat the lights changed to led for now and then we can as it has windows all round I won't have wall units so will make use of the luggage rack  and a parking area for my trike. ooohhh I'm so excited.


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 8, 2014)

There has always been one day policies ... they were called cover notes in the old days . 

 Lately they do a 1 week cover note and usually charge around £60

Either or Annie seems to have things under control .. 

Mind the low bridges on your way home Annie


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 8, 2014)

carol said:


> Can I come with you?  But hope it's not necessary! Xx



Carol how is yours doing have you had any quotes for the repairs yet


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 8, 2014)

StevenJ said:


> There has always been one day policies ... they were called cover notes in the old days .
> 
> Lately they do a 1 week cover note and usually charge around £60
> 
> ...



Your getting us two Yorkshire gals mixed up Carol does the bridges I do the mobile bar and get falling down sloshed. And I am so giddy with exitment now I can't bloody sleep.


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 8, 2014)

No mix up there at all then


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 8, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> I posted links for 1 - 28 days insurance, why not look at them



I used your link and got 7 days it seems they don't really like giving 1/2/3/4/5 days as the sight crashed every time I tried until I changed to 7 days and it went straight through at £90 oh well its only money.


----------



## runnach (Jun 8, 2014)

I have just checked my policy schedule, and nowhere does it state that the other vehicle has to be insured, for my policy to cover me to drive third party.

I would be interested if you could guide me as to where you have found this info. 

Channa


----------



## Oak (Jun 8, 2014)

channa said:


> I have just checked my policy schedule, and nowhere does it state that the other vehicle has to be insured, for my policy to cover me to drive third party.
> 
> I would be interested if you could guide me as to where you have found this info.
> 
> Channa



Just found this on Google, might help answer this? Driving other Cars on your Insurance Cover - Swiftcover Car Insurance Help

_'Before driving someone else's car, you must have the owner's permission and their car must have valid insurance already. You can only use the car in the UK for the purposes stated on your certificate'. _


----------



## Ems (Jun 8, 2014)

I insured my van with plans to convert, now underway with no problems.  No need to reclassify all they said if a bed is in within 2 weeks (did within a couple of days) and a cooker in 3 months then its fine.  No photos required to prove any of it.  With the bed you could do something really simple to satisfy them and then spend more time planning exactly what you want later.  


I'm insured through Advance with Highway.  They did want the conversion to be started and specifically windows fitted, my van had rear windows when I bought it, and your's has windows so might be the same.  Insurance quote and policy was all over the phone.  You'll struggle to get decent quotes online.  They also used my no claims from the car. Mines a 2006 Citroen Relay SWB.  Good luck.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jun 8, 2014)

Oak said:


> Just found this on Google, might help answer this? Driving other Cars on your Insurance Cover - Swiftcover Car Insurance Help
> 
> _'Before driving someone else's car, you must have the owner's permission and their car must have valid insurance already. You can only use the car in the UK for the purposes stated on your certificate'. _



Thanks saved me a job.:wave:


----------



## yorkieowl (Jun 8, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> I paid in full through PayPal on Bills credit card so we have financial back up if any does go wrong .



Annie, if your credit card is like our Halifax one it doesn't cover you for anything with a motor in.  We wanted to buy a paramotor (worth a few grand) with the credit card for the same reason but they said it wouldn't be covered.


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 8, 2014)

*Sounds great*

Hi Campervanannie,


Pleased for you,sounds great fun,it will keep him out the pub.With a bus that size you could just take the seats out and drive the T4 and trailer straight in the back.:raofl: Good luck.

Snowbirds.:drive::drive::wacko::wacko::banana::banana::cool1::cool1:






campervanannie said:


> Hi all I bought a bus this morning, its a 17 seater Peugeot Boxer £3,900 ebay that we are going to convert into a basic camper no idea what we are doing but  we can but try.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jun 8, 2014)

Can you post some photos please, before, during and after conversion, love looking at other peoples projects, ooh I'm getting all excited for you.    Ps. Is crapper a word?  heehee you makes me laugh again.  :lol-049:   A good laugh is great for getting the day off to a good start.   :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 8, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> I am like that very spontaneous if I stopped to think about things I would talk myself out of it so I make a decision then I act. Not come a cropper yet but I will one day.



What you really mean Annie is you're bonkers. Lol


----------



## coolasluck (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi campervanannie, i know the excitement of buying something to convert,i hope you are prepared for the hard work that goes into conversions along with the time that it takes.I bought a 7.5 metre  part converted coach ripped a lot out of it and started again from scratch its probably taken for getting on 2 years now but its nearly done now.We want to fulltime though so it needs to be fit for purpose which i hope it is.It is harder to do if you have to juggle it between a fulltime job but at the end of it all you do feel quite chuffed with the way it feels like home.My advice would be to go for a rear bed over the garage setup and also get waste tanks ,lpg ,tanks e.t.c all installed first so you can build around them.Some days you just spend wasting oodles of time trying to decide how to do a certain task before proceeding.Not good at drawing plans i had how i wanted things mainly in my head before making it up as i went along , i am glad that it has turned out the way it has.
Good luck to you annie and i know that this site will provide you with many answers to your questions from its experianced forum members.:goodluck::goodluck::goodluck:


----------



## r3ubs (Jun 8, 2014)

Best of luck Annie! I'm sure you will have a great time fitting it out!

We have just finished building our camper from an old LDV minibus and it's the best thing we've ever done. The best thing about building it yourself is that you can have everything exactly where you want it and design it to suit.

I wouldn't say it was that much hard work... it was more fun than anything else! We both work full time, but the conversion only took us 11 weeks, working on it evenings and weekends :dance:

Feel free to nick as many ideas as you like... if it helps!
LDV Convoy conversion

:have fun:


----------



## Goaskalys (Jun 8, 2014)

I would be thinking woodstove and solar panels. Have fun...


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 8, 2014)

Goaskalys said:


> I would be thinking woodstove and solar panels. Have fun...



Would love a woodburner but I am that daft I'll set fire to the van first time I use it.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 8, 2014)

*BUS parked in my drive*

Well collected the BUS it drives loverly it is booked into the garage to have timing belt done and new tyres and a full service and a thorough check up. And then we can start woohooo!


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 9, 2014)

i will be interested to see what you do, as this is going to be my next project, looking for something now, seen a nice merc but its a bit minty, will be picking your brains Annie xx


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 9, 2014)

kimbowbill said:


> i will be interested to see what you do, as this is going to be my next project, looking for something now, seen a nice merc but its a bit minty, will be picking your brains Annie xx



It will be even more interesting when you start to pick my brains what you actually find, but good luck anyway. :lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 9, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> Just got it insured for 7 days so will go collect it in the morning. If this turns out to be a turkey I'm gonna shove it off Beachyhead in true quadraphenia style.



some turkeys have been knowen to gobble up lots of happy miles.:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 9, 2014)

carol said:


> Can I come with you?  But hope it's not necessary! Xx



excuse me ,please refrain , not in public.:scared::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 9, 2014)

channa said:


> I have just checked my policy schedule, and nowhere does it state that the other vehicle has to be insured, for my policy to cover me to drive third party.
> 
> I would be interested if you could guide me as to where you have found this info.
> 
> Channa



this happened to me many rears ago,police said all veh have to have ins of there owen even if a third party is driving on there ins,reasion if you borrowed a car driving on you ins and returned it to owner forgeting to put h brake on and it ran down a hill killing someone who would they clam of as you co would argue that you have disscharged your self from care of said veh.
mind you how do motor traders get away with it as there policy covers to drive any veh,i escaped being charged by stating this to the cops,a close call but often wondered the legalitys of this.:anyone:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 9, 2014)

the only trouble about buying a vehicle then driving it home even if the previous owner still has that vehicle covered with insurance .is its your vehicle ,and as such if your insurance will not allow you to drive any motor vehicle belonging to you ,you are not insured. have a word with your insurance company and see what they say .they will no doubt cover you to drive a new vehicle if you pay for extra cover .


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 9, 2014)

If you want to drive another vehicle using the " third party element " of your insurance then it has to be registered to someone else.

Otherwise everyone would just get one policy and then drive several vehicles off it.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 9, 2014)

yes you would be able to insure an old mini  and drive a scooby or something like that on it .same goes for these young drivers who insure there cars with there mum or dad .technically there not insured as all policies ask who will be the main driver  . that must be the named proposer ,ie mum or dad .if its out and about with son or daughter driving all the time then there insurance can be voided in case of a claim or police intrest . i know it is a grey area but we all know what insurance companies are like nowadays.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jun 9, 2014)

Only just seen this Annie as been away in Wales. Look forward to seeing some pics & following your progress.
Are you going to convert your trailer into a mobile bar now?


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 9, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Only just seen this Annie as been away in Wales. Look forward to seeing some pics & following your progress.
> Are you going to convert your trailer into a mobile bar now?



no the new one is big enough to accommodate a substantial bar. :camper:


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 9, 2014)

*We need pictures*

Hi campervanannie,

When are you bringing it home,:wave::wave::wave:

Snowbirds.





campervanannie said:


> no the new one is big enough to accommodate a substantial bar. :camper:


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 9, 2014)

snowbirds said:


> Hi campervanannie,
> 
> When are you bringing it home,:wave::wave::wave:
> 
> Snowbirds.



We collected it yesterday its now sat in my drive it goes to the garage tomorrow to have timing belt, 4 new tyres, a full service and anything else they may find. I asked our mechanic friend to go all over like like a rash and he is removing all the seats for us.


----------



## toystory (Jun 9, 2014)

*i bought a bus*

hi annie   dont forget when fitting out to fit a full bar with delivery service,pos see you at greywell


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 9, 2014)

*you've been quiet*



toystory said:


> hi annie   dont forget when fitting out to fit a full bar with delivery service,pos see you at greywell



Where have you been hiding you've been very quiet, somewhere nice I hope.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2014)

*holes in floor*

Well the seats have been removed and what do we do with the bolt holes underneath do we slap grease round them do we need to put a coat of that red rust paint stuff do we just leave them or do we squirt some of that sylicone stuff in the holes we have no idea.
:help::help::help:


----------



## n brown (Jun 10, 2014)

get a tube of Stixall from Toolstation,or Gripfill and fill the holes.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jun 10, 2014)

Annie don't forget to start taking pictures, especially some of the luggage racks you mentioned, if they are like I'm thinking they look ace, much nicer than cupboards.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2014)

yorkieowl said:


> Annie don't forget to start taking pictures, especially some of the luggage racks you mentioned, if they are like I'm thinking they look ace, much nicer than cupboards.



Have got picture just waiting for live in geek to upload


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2014)

*geek sorted*

peugeot boxer LWB HDI 17 Seat Minibus diesel | eBay

this is what i bought hope the link works its the one at the bottom.


----------



## n brown (Jun 10, 2014)

the windows look like you could replace the glass with a metal and ply sandwich if you wanted to


----------



## carol (Jun 10, 2014)

Crikey, what a lot of seats! What will you do with them?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 10, 2014)

That looks to be in really good nick, Annie 

Seems to me like you've landed yourself a cracker!


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2014)

*BETTY BARGAIN strikes again*



n brown said:


> the windows look like you could replace the glass with a metal and ply sandwich if you wanted to



the fact that it had all those windows was the deal breaker for me the windows and the parcel shelf are the best bits i think and it must be mechanically sound as the mechanic rung and asked what i paid he then with a big exclamation said and i quote  EH! YOU JAMMY B**ch, love my mechanics honesty.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2014)

carol said:


> Crikey, what a lot of seats! What will you do with them?



we are keeping a couple and the rest we will give away to anyone that wants them make great garden seats.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 10, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> we are keeping a couple and the rest we will give away to anyone that wants them make great garden seats.



eBay? There not cheap to buy.


----------



## Ems (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks good, I look forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## carol (Jun 10, 2014)

mark61 said:


> eBay? There not cheap to buy.



Good idea Mark. Annie you could use whatever you get for them to help towards the conversion. Or the bar!


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2014)

*omens and signs*

I know a lot think this is nonsense but both Bill and I believe in Omens and signs when we were buying it we were laughing about a lovely couple we met through this forum, he's a wood cutter she is the woodcutters wife but we nick named them Snoopy and Charlie ( yes we have nicknames for quite a few of you ) its how we reference and remember who is who. Back to the story so we were worried like you do when you make a big purchase is a turkey is something horrid going to happen to burst our happy bubble. although we loved the look of the van we had not managed to find that connection/sign the thing that says it was meant to be. When we went to pick it up and signed all the papers we opened the van to drive it home and on the front passenger seat there was a piece of card with a picture of Charlie and Snoopy that was the instant that we knew it was our van/bus how daft is that. So not a turkey but a peacock and yes the van is called SNOOPY and we will get a decal on the side to say so.:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## yorkieowl (Jun 10, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> I know a lot think this is nonsense but both Bill and I believe in Omens and signs when we were buying it we were laughing about a lovely couple we met through this forum, he's a wood cutter she is the woodcutters wife but we nick named them Snoopy and Charlie ( yes we have nicknames for quite a few of you ) its how we reference and remember who is who. Back to the story so we were worried like you do when you make a big purchase is a turkey is something horrid going to happen to burst our happy bubble. although we loved the look of the van we had not managed to find that connection/sign the thing that says it was meant to be. When we went to pick it up and signed all the papers we opened the van to drive it home and on the front passenger seat there was a piece of card with a picture of Charlie and Snoopy that was the instant that we knew it was our van/bus how daft is that. So not a turkey but a peacock and yes the van is called SNOOPY and we will get a decal on the side to say so.:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::lol-053::lol-053:



Know exactly what you mean, I felt the same with the car we have recently bought, but when we filled in hubbys name and address on receipt, the vendor (partnership), filled in their details and put my hubbys name, said no thats wrong and he said no that his name, unbelievable.:lol-053: thats when I knew it was meant to be.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2014)

yorkieowl said:


> Know exactly what you mean, I felt the same with the car we have recently bought, but when we filled in hubbys name and address on receipt, the vendor (partnership), filled in their details and put my hubbys name, said no thats wrong and he said no that his name, unbelievable.:lol-053: thats when I knew it was meant to be.



i put the pictures up for you as requested.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jun 10, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> i put the pictures up for you as requested.



Thanks just been looking, I'm envious    :scared:   :raofl:  it looks fantastic, and very low mileage too, know exactly what your mechanic means now ya jammy git.   :lol-053:


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 10, 2014)

*Great looking van*

Hi campervanannie,

A top quality van,it's been well looked after from the pictures.This will keep you out of mischief for a while good luck with the build.

Snowbirds.:wave::wave:






campervanannie said:


> peugeot boxer LWB HDI 17 Seat Minibus diesel | eBay
> 
> this is what i bought hope the link works its the one at the bottom.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 10, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> the van is called SNOOPY and we will get a decal on the side to say so.:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::lol-053::lol-053:


It looks a great van to convert and Snoopy is a good name View attachment 23144, you would get a fair price for those seats including seat belts so don't give them away, you would be surprised how much you spend on bits and pieces when you build your own so anything towards the budget is worth it.View attachment 23145View attachment 23146

It is bigger than your VW so beware of doing a Carol  View attachment 23147 :drive:

one more snoopy for good measure View attachment 23148


----------



## toystory (Jun 10, 2014)

*i bought a bus*

hi annie   having just read your last posts i think you shoud now be known as mistic meg ,see you soon     peter


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 10, 2014)

toystory said:


> hi annie   having just read your last posts i think you shoud now be known as mistic meg ,see you soon     peter


View attachment 23149campervanannie looking for a new motor


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 10, 2014)

im looking two single seats with belt ,or is there only one.i would buy two annie if you had them.:bow::dance::wave:


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> im looking two single seats with belt ,or is there only one.i would buy two annie if you had them.:bow::dance::wave:


There are 8 sets of seats ( doubles ) they are red kite whatever that means there are two singles but we are keeping them sorry but you are welcome to any of the doubles.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Jun 10, 2014)

*Red Kite*

Hi Annie, you may find this of interest.

About Red Kite « Red Kite Vehicle Consultants Red Kite Vehicle Consultants

Colin

PS I'm enveious..


----------



## mjd (Jun 10, 2014)

Definitely get the seats on ebay, there's a few hundred quid waiting there.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2014)

ColinD said:


> Hi Annie, you may find this of interest.
> 
> About Red Kite « Red Kite Vehicle Consultants Red Kite Vehicle Consultants
> 
> ...



Wow! thank you I knew we had a bargain just didn't realise how much of a bargain until you posted that I've even impressed myself now.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jun 10, 2014)

Ooh, ooh are you going to get Snoopy car mats and seat covers for the front? (sell them on Ebay).  :lol-053::lol-053: you could also make some big floppy ears for the outside and put a pair of eyes to make the van look like Snoopy too.  :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2014)

yorkieowl said:


> Ooh, ooh are you going to get Snoopy car mats and seat covers for the front? (sell them on Ebay).  :lol-053::lol-053: you could also make some big floppy ears for the outside and put a pair of eyes to make the van look like Snoopy too.  :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:



Your as bonkers as I am it must be this Yorkshire water filtered by Tetleys and I don't mean the tea bags.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jun 10, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> Your as bonkers as I am it must be this Yorkshire water filtered by Tetleys and I don't mean the tea bags.





:rabbit::rabbit::rabbit::rabbit::rabbit::lol-053:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jun 10, 2014)

Every van should have a name. Snoopy is a good one. Perhaps Snoopy and Percy could get together and make some Poopys? 

Then again, perhaps not.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Every van should have a name. Snoopy is a good one. Perhaps Snoopy and Percy could get together and make some Poopys?
> 
> Then again, perhaps not.



I have two dogs that manage that very nicely poopys everywhere.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jun 10, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> I have two dogs that manage that very nicely poopys everywhere.


In little bags in the bin I hope?  :banana::banana::banana::blah:


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> In little bags in the bin I hope?  :banana::banana::banana::blah:



Always and other peoples poopys, not peoples poopys,  dogs poopys I mean poopys belonging to dogs belonging to poopy people OH! Sh*t you know what I mean cos I don't.  :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 10, 2014)

Change he subject you two:dog::dog::dog::dog::sucks:

Snowbirds.:wave::wave:







campervanannie said:


> Always and other peoples poopys, not peoples poopys,  dogs poopys I mean poopys belonging to dogs belonging to poopy people OH! Sh*t you know what I mean cos I don't.  :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 10, 2014)

*Hey Annie*

Some inspiration for you

OPTARE ALERO 16 SEATER LIMOBUS 2004 | eBay :lol-053:


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2014)

kimbowbill said:


> Some inspiration for you
> 
> OPTARE ALERO 16 SEATER LIMOBUS 2004 | eBay :lol-053:



We nearly bought an optare alero there is a lovely green and cream one for sale at Barnsley auto centre but then we saw the one we eventually bought.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 10, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> We nearly bought an optare alero there is a lovely green and cream one for sale at Barnsley auto centre but then we saw the one we eventually bought.



was the inside like this one?, just got this picture of your hubby on that pole lol xx and you stuffing tenners down his pants lol :rabbit:


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2014)

kimbowbill said:


> was the inside like this one?, just got this picture of your hubby on that pole lol xx and you stuffing tenners down his pants lol :rabbit:



No but maybe 30 year ago I might have gone for that convetsion . :banana::banana:


----------



## yorkieowl (Jun 10, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> In little bags in the bin I hope?  :banana::banana::banana::blah:



No she's not taught them how to do it in little bags yet  When we used to have dogs (Rottys and Weimaraners) many years ago we bought one of those dog loos that you bury in the ground and let nature take its course, we had visitors one day who asked what it was, when I told them they ask how the dickens did we manage to get the dogs to use it.   :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 11, 2014)

*another dumb question.*

Fixed bed? If we put a fixed bed in our new bus/van do we buy a wooden based bed and bolt it down and box it in or do we build one from scratch any easy cheap options gratefully received.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 11, 2014)

Double bed or single? Will it be used for seating too?


----------



## n brown (Jun 11, 2014)

having a fixed bed means you can have it at a height that makes access to the space under it simple. cheaper to make one


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 11, 2014)

mark61 said:


> Double bed or single? Will it be used for seating too?



no if we have a fixed bed we will have separate seating.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 15, 2014)

*bill from garage*

Just got the bill for the work we had done on Snoopy £1,100 I don't think that is bad for 4 tyres, new cam belt, full service, and the removal of the seats plus a full health check that still brings him in at Just £5,000 we were going to go to £6,000 in the bidding war when we bought him. So in my head that's a saving of £1,000 :lol-053::lol-053: yes stop laughing it is how my brain works. :idea::idea:


----------



## coolasluck (Jun 15, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> Fixed bed? If we put a fixed bed in our new bus/van do we buy a wooden based bed and bolt it down and box it in or do we build one from scratch any easy cheap options gratefully received.



Just remember to fit your matress with an air gap for the matress to breath and not cause damp problems,i used some of those slats you can buy at ikea.


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 5, 2014)

*Van so far*




this is what i have done so far lots still to do but the basics are in for now.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 5, 2014)

You have done really well in a small space of time, I have never completely finished a home build because I alter everything as I am using it


----------



## snowbirds (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi,

looks great keep up the good work, we need to wet it's head.:cheers::cheers::have fun::drive::drive:


Snowbirds.






campervanannie said:


> View attachment 23622View attachment 23623View attachment 23624View attachment 23625View attachment 23626View attachment 23627View attachment 23628View attachment 23629
> 
> this is what i have done so far lots still to do but the basics are in for now.


----------



## jonomad (Jul 6, 2014)

*converted bus*

Hi CVA,
Well done on your bus purchase!
I live in a bus I converted myself, in my case a bedford/plaxton 33 seater wieghing in at ten and half ton.
I went down the old school route of wood burner, solar electric, ex caravan cooker etc. The bed cubicle is self made and my furniture is ordinary household armchair, chest of drawers etc, all firmly fixed in place.
My conversion took 8 mths working most every day but it was worth all the effort, I love my bus and my life living in it.
I'm sure you don't need any advice from me so good luck with your bus and I look forward to seeing how your project progess's.
Good luck.


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 6, 2014)

jonomad said:


> Hi CVA,
> Well done on your bus purchase!
> I live in a bus I converted myself, in my case a bedford/plaxton 33 seater wieghing in at ten and half ton.
> I went down the old school route of wood burner, solar electric, ex caravan cooker etc. The bed cubicle is self made and my furniture is ordinary household armchair, chest of drawers etc, all firmly fixed in place.
> ...


My insurance company only havens 30 days so I cheated and bought B&Q units a lot of the other stuff we had in our garage.


----------



## blackbird100 (Jul 6, 2014)

*well done*



campervanannie said:


> Hi all I bought a bus this morning, its a 17 seater Peugeot Boxer £3,900 ebay that we are going to convert into a basic camper no idea what we are doing but  we can but try.



Hi congrats,Should be hours of fun, and planning, We are halfway through our build, (if we don't change it once again,and its both fun and frustrating,You should be better off with your build as the van you are using is quite a square construction, and easier to fit, We are using a Transit, Because I can fix it any where with the minimal of tools and parts,And its also almost bullet proof.The down side is,its shaped like a rugby ball.

We have many happy hours spent planning it then doing the opposite , 
but its got to be right,as we plan to live in it a while, 6 months or more of the year every year.
Good luck with your build

 Tony and Teresa


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jul 7, 2014)

What makes a 'Motor Caravan'?

 For a vehicle to qualify as a 'Motor Caravan' in the UK in the eyes of the DVLA the following permanent fixtures must be present:
Sleeping Accommodation
There must be a bed with a minimum length of 6ft or 180cms
The bed must be an integral part of the vehicle living accommodation area
The bed must be permanent or converted from seats (the bed can fold away during the day)
The bed fixtures must be secured directly to the vehicle floor and/or side walls, unless it is over the drivers cab compartment.

Door
There must be a horizontal sliding door or an outward opening rear or side door.

Seats and Tables
There must be a seating area for diners to sit around
The table can be fixed or detachable
The table must mount directly to the vehicle floor or side walls
The table mounting must be secured as a permanent feature, either bolted screwed or welded. The table itself can be detachable.
Seats must be secured directly to the vehicle floor and/or side walls
The seats must be secured as a permanent fixture, either bolted, riveted, screwed or welded
Permanently secured seating must be available for use at a table

Water Container
 Note: DVLA do not state any requirements regarding water storage. However, most insurance companies state that the water tank should be onboard, or under the chassis. However, some insurance companies are happy with an external water container that can be moved, such as those used with a caravan. This type of vehicle would not be allowed to use some Aire facilities.
The vehicle must have an onboard or external (e,g, under the chassis) waste water container, the water container to hold 6 gallons/27 litres

Storage
The vehicle must have at least one cupboard, locker or wardrobe
The cupboard must be an integral part of the living accommodation area
The cupboard must be a permanent feature, either bolted, riveted, screwed or welded
The cupboard must be secured directly to the vehicle floor and / or side walls

Cooking
The vehicle must have cooking facilities powered by fixed gas, electric hob or microwave oven
The cooking facilities must be secured directly to the vehicle floor or side wall
The cooking facilities must be a permanent feature, either bolted, riveted, screwed or welded
Gas and electric hobs must have a minimum or 2 cooking rings. Microwave ovens must have a power source (don't just fit one that can't be used)
Gas cooking facilities with remote fuel supplies must have the gas supply pipe permanently secured to the vehicle structure

Outside
The vehicle must have at least one side window
New! Since 2011 the DVLA are now asking that the vehicle look like a motor caravan from the outside. This is a reasonableness test. If it looks like a motor Caravan to a reasonable person or a Police officer, when on the road, then it can be registered as such.


----------

